# Riser



## mozez (Aug 6, 2011)

Hey here's a question, should I tell the architect to include a riser in our house plans? The ceiling is 8' so I was thinking of like 6"-7 3/4"?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

IN my opinion, you'd be better off waiting and doing it later. You have no idea where the riser will be or how high it will be until you finalize the room length, seating positions, and screen size.

Bryan


----------



## mozez (Aug 6, 2011)

I thought so, my room is gonna be the bonus room above our garage, so the walls will slant abit


----------



## mnhokie (Dec 2, 2008)

Some builders tend to frame the riser right in prior to drywall as well, often connecting it to the framing of the room. I'd wait until the room was finished (at least prior to carpeting) and then install it. 

One thing I should point out though - if you plan on running any electrical to the riser for step lights or outlets, make sure you have that in the plans prior to closing off the walls.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Another very good suggestion. You absolutely want the riser and any stage done AFTER the room is already drywalled.

Bryan


----------

